# Roux Weekly TPS Race



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2014)

So, Roux doesn't have enough competitions. I figured I'd start one up. Every Saturday, I will post three Roux cases (2 CMLL, and one L6E/Other Algorithm). Practice the algorithm as many times as you want, and post your best time with whichever algorithm you use. I will post a suggested algorithm if you don't already have one that you prefer.

Your response should looks like this:

*Example:*

Case 1:
Algorithm - (insert algorithm here)[insert move count here]
Time - (insert time here)
TPS - (divide turns by time in seconds, round to nearest 100th)

Case 2:
Algorithm - (insert algorithm here)[insert move count here]
Time - (insert time here)
TPS - (divide turns by time in seconds, round to nearest 100th)

Case 3:
Algorithm - (insert algorithm here)[insert move count here]
Time - (insert time here)
TPS - (divide turns by time in seconds, round to nearest 100th)

*TPS Average - (add your three TPS up and divide by 3 for your weekly average)*

Every Saturday, I will tally the results and give cumulative points each week. No prize planned, but maybe something could be in the works in the future. I just don't want to make any promises, because I want people to do these for the sake of getting better and not be tempted to cheat at the thought of a prize.

*Weekly Points will be given like this:*

5 points just for competing
5 points for first place
4 points for second place
3 points for third place
2 points for fourth place
1 point for fifth place


*WEEK 1:*

*Case 1: CMLL B2*







*Suggested Algorithm:
(U')R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' [14]*

*Case 2: CMLL B4*






*Suggested Algorithm:
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' [9]*

*Case 3: EO 2-Flip(UF/UB)*






*Suggested Algorithm:
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' [8]*



Credit to Waffo's Roux Page for the images and suggested algorithms.


----------



## Shah (Apr 26, 2014)

Case 1:
AUF - U'
Algorithm - (L' U' L U L F' L' F) U' (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (17)
Time - 2.30s
TPS - 6.95

Case 2:
AUF - U'
Algorithm - r U2 r' U2 L' U R U' (8)
Time - 1.42s
TPS - 5.63

Case 3:
Algorithm - M' U M U' M' U M' (7)
Time - 1.52
TPS - 4.60

TPS Average - 5.72 TPS


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - (U')R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' [14]
Time - 3.03
TPS - 4.62

Case 2:
Algorithm - U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' [9]
Time - 2.13
TPS - 4.22

Case 3:
Algorithm - R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' [8]
Time - 1.31
TPS - 6.11

TPS Average - 4.98


----------



## Vesper Sword (Apr 26, 2014)

Case 1:
Auf- U
Algorithm- (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U' (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') (21)
Time: 2.62
TPS: 8.01

Case 2:
Algorithm- U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (9)
Time: 1.67
TPS: 5.38

Case 3:
Algorithm- M' U' M U M' U' M'(7)
Time: 1.16
TPS: 6.03

TPS Average: 6.47


----------



## GG (Apr 26, 2014)

Case 1:
AUF - U'
Algorithm - (L' U' L U L F' L' F) U' (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (17)
Time - 4.34s
TPS - 3.9 tps

Case 2:
AUF - U'
Algorithm - L' U L U L' U2 L (7)
Time - 1.00s
TPS - 7 tps

Case 3:
Algorithm - R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' (9)
Time - 1.06
TPS - 8.49 tps

TPS Average - 6.46 TPS


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 26, 2014)

At first I was like these algs are so bad. Then I realized they were mine. I should really change them up.

Case 1:
Algorithm - (U')R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' [14]
Time - 1.58
TPS - 10.76

Case 2:
Algorithm - U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' [9]
Time - 0.72
TPS - 12.5

Case 3:
Algorithm - R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' [8]
Time - 0.68
TPS - 11.76

TPS avg - 11.67


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 27, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> At first I was like these algs are so bad. Then I realized they were mine. I should really change them up.



Haha, the algs aren't too bad. Also, I'm glad you are participating in this.


----------



## pinser (Apr 29, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - (U')R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' [14]
Time - 2.00
TPS - 7.00

Case 2:
Algorithm - U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' [9]
Time - 1.96
TPS - 4.59

Case 3:
Algorithm - R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' [8]
Time - 1.36
TPS - 5.88

TPS avg - 5.82


----------



## Twoflower (Apr 30, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R' F' R U R U' R' [15]
Time - 1.93
TPS - 7.77

Case 2:
Algorithm - U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' [9]
Time - 1.53
TPS - 5.88

Case 3:
Algorithm - R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' [8]
Time - 1.17
TPS - 6.84

*TPS Average 6.83*





waffle=ijm said:


> Case 3:
> Algorithm - R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' [8]
> Time - 0.68
> TPS - 11.76
> 7



- Elegant!


----------



## DeeDubb (May 4, 2014)

*Week 1 Results:*



Spoiler



1. waffle=ijm - 10 points
2. Twoflower - 9 points
3. Vesper Sword - 8 points
4. GG - 7 points
5. pinser - 6 points
Shah - 5 points
DeeDubb - 5 points



*Week 2 Cases:*



Spoiler





*Case 1: CMLL C3*







*Suggested Algorithm:
U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' [9]*

*Case 2: CMLL C4*






*Suggested Algorithm:
(U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 [14]*

*Case 3: EO 4-Flip(UF/UB)*






*Suggested Algorithm:
(M' U2 M') U2 (M' U M') [7]*


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 5, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' [9]
Time - 0.98
TPS - 9.18

Case 2:
Algorithm - (U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 [14]
Time - 1.38
TPS - 10.14

Case 3:
Algorithm - (M' U2 M') U2 (M' U M') [7]
Time - 0.73 
TPS - 9.59

TPS avg - 9.64

I started practicing for nationals so my hands are a bit tired. oh well.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 5, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> Case 2:
> Algorithm - (U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 [14]
> Time - 1.38
> TPS - 10.14



If I do the Waffo faster than you, can I change it to my name?

(strictly hypothetical because that will never happen, haha)

EDIT: Is the 4 flip working right for you Waffo? The direct algo isn't working for me.

EDIT: I think it's supposed to be M' U2 M' U2 *M'* U M'


----------



## Shah (May 5, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' [9]
Time - 1.46
TPS - 6.16

Case 2:
Algorithm - R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' [15]
Time - 2.35
TPS - 6.38

Case 3:
Algorithm - (M' U2 M') U2 (M' U M') [7]
Time - 1.71
TPS - 4.09

TPS Average 5.54


----------



## Vesper Sword (May 9, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' [9]
Time - 1.13
TPS - 7.96

Case 2:
Algorithm - (U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 [14]
Time - 1.54
TPS - 9.09

Case 3:
Algorithm - (M' U2 M') U2 (M' U M') [7]
Time - 0.75
TPS - 9.33

TPS Average - 8.79


----------



## DeeDubb (May 9, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' [9]
Time - 1.88
TPS - 4.79

Case 2:
Algorithm - (U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 [14]
Time - 2.16
TPS - 6.48

Case 3:
Algorithm - (M' U2 M') U2 (M' U M') [7]
Time - 1.11
TPS - 6.30

Average TPS: 5.86

I actually practiced this week... I still can't understand how it's possible to go as fast as you guys, haha.


----------



## Shah (May 10, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Case 1:
> Algorithm - U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' [9]
> Time - 1.88
> TPS - 4.79
> ...



You beat me this time. 

Probably I'm the slowest Rouxer on SS Forums.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 11, 2014)

*Week 2 Results:*



Spoiler



Week 2
1. waffle=ijm - 10 points
2. Vesper Sword - 9 points
3. DeeDubb - 8 Points
4. Shah - 7 points


Total:
1. waffle=ijm - 20 points
2. Vesper Sword - 17 points
3. DeeDubb - 13 points
4. Shah - 12 points
5. Twoflower - 9 points
6. GG - 7 points
7. pinser - 6 points



*Week 3 Cases:*



Spoiler





*Case 1: CMLL D2*







*Suggested Algorithm:
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 [10]*

*Case 2: CMLL D6*






*Suggested Algorithm:
L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' [10]*

*Case 3: EO 6-Flip(UF/UB)*






*Suggested Algorithm:
M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' [11]*


----------



## Shah (May 11, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 [10]
Time - 1.94
TPS - 5.15

Case 2:
Algorithm - L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' [10]
Time - 1.75
TPS - 5.71

Case 3:
Algorithm - M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' [11]
Time - 2.45
TPS - 4.489

Average TPS: 5.11 :/


----------



## Vesper Sword (May 12, 2014)

Case 1:
Alg - U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 [10]
Time - 0.95
TPS - 10.52


Case 2:
Alg - L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' [10]
Time - 1.17
TPS - 8.54

Case 3:
Alg - M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' [11]
Time - 1.37
TPS - 8.02

Average TPS - 9.06


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 13, 2014)

Case 1:
Algorithm - U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 [10]
Time - 1.08
TPS - 9.26

Case 2:
Algorithm - L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' [10]
Time - 1.02
TPS - 9.8 

Case 3:
Algorithm - M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' [11]
Time - 1.47
TPS - 7.48

TPS avg - 8.85

ha didn't get first this week. Even more the motivation to practice.


----------



## pinser (May 19, 2014)

Case 1: 
Alg: U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' (11)
Time: 2.06
TPS: 5.34

Case 2:
Alg: R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U’ (14)
Time: 1.61
TPS: 8.70

Case 3:
Alg: M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' (11)
Time: 2.71
TPS: 4.06

TPS Average: 6.03


----------



## DeeDubb (May 19, 2014)

Case 1: 
Alg: U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' [11]
Time: 1.89
TPS: 5.82

Case 2:
Alg: L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' [10]
Time: 1.55
TPS: 6.45

Case 3: (I guess I'm the only one using a fancy algorithm for this one)
Alg: Rw' F R U M' U' R' F' R [9]
Time: 1.31
TPS: 6.87

TPS Average: 6.38

I'll update with results once I get home. Sorry it's delayed.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 19, 2014)

*Week 3 Results:*



Spoiler



Week 3
Vesper Sword - 10 points
Waffo - 9 points
DeeDubb - 8 points
Pinser - 7 points
Shah - 6 points


Total:
1. Waffo - 29 points
2. Vesper Sword - 27 points
3. DeeDubb - 21 points
4. Shah - 18 points
5. pinser - 13 points
6. Twoflower - 9 points
7. GG - 7 points



*Week 4 Cases:*



Spoiler





*Case 1: CMLL E1*








*Suggested Algorithm:
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'[13]*

*Case 2: CMLL D6*






*Suggested Algorithm:
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' [10]*

*Case 3: Dots*






*Suggested Algorithm:
E2 M' E2 M [4]*


----------



## Vesper Sword (May 19, 2014)

Case 1:
Alg - U2 R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R [14]
Time - 1.39
TPS - 10.07

Case 2:
Alg - U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' [10]
Time - 1.38
TPS - 7.24

Case 3: (Can't execute this very fast in a solve)
Alg - U2 D2 M' U2 D2 M'(6)
Time - 0.52
TPS - 11.53

Average TPS - 9.61


----------



## Shah (May 19, 2014)

Case 1:
Alg - U2 R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R [14]
Time - 2.38
TPS - 5.88

Case 2:
Alg - R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U R [11]
Time - 2.12
TPS - 5.18

Case 3: 
Alg - E2 M' E2 M [4]
Time - 0.80
TPS - 5

Average TPS - 5.35


----------



## DeeDubb (May 23, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> Case 3: (Can't execute this very fast in a solve)
> Alg - U2 D2 M' U2 D2 M'*(6)*
> Time - 0.52
> TPS - *11.53*
> ...



Hmm... I'm wondering if we should change the rules a bit to just be an* average of the times rather than an average of TPS*, because if you do a longer algorithm in the same speed as someone else does a more efficient algorithm, it inflates your TPS, but really, the algorithms should be equal because they both accomplish the same goal in the same amount of time. I'm not saying you are intentionally doing longer algorithms to inflate TPS (I know you aren't), but it might be seen as unfair to someone using a shorter algorithm in the same amount of time.

*What do you guys think?*


Anyway, here's my results:


Case 1: 
alg - R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'[13]
time - 2.19
TPS - 5.93

Case 2: 
alg - U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' [10]
time - 2.18
4.58

Case 3: 
alg -E2 M' E2 M [4]
time - 0.62
6.45

Average TPS - 5.65


----------



## Vesper Sword (May 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Hmm... I'm wondering if we should change the rules a bit to just be an* average of the times rather than an average of TPS*, because if you do a longer algorithm in the same speed as someone else does a more efficient algorithm, it inflates your TPS, but really, the algorithms should be equal because they both accomplish the same goal in the same amount of time. I'm not saying you are intentionally doing longer algorithms to inflate TPS (I know you aren't), but it might be seen as unfair to someone using a shorter algorithm in the same amount of time.



I agree with you, its more fair this way in my opinion.
So then my average time would be 1.09.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 24, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> I agree with you, its more fair this way in my opinion.
> So then my average time would be 1.09.



We'll start it next week. I don't want to change the rules mid week.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 27, 2014)

*EDIT: STARTING THIS WEEK *- Post your average of your three times rather than your TPS. This will help make sure that people are winning by using the most efficient algorithms quickly instead of using high TPS algorithms that may be less efficient.

*Week 4 Results:*



Spoiler



Week 3
Vesper Sword - 10 points
DeeDubb - 9 points
Shah - 8 points
_only 3 participants :confused:_

Total: 
1. Vesper Sword - 37 points
2. DeeDubb - 30 points
3. Waffo - 29 points
4. Shah - 26 points
5. pinser - 13 points
6. Twoflower - 9 points
7. GG - 7 points



*Week 5 Cases:*



Spoiler





*Case 1: CMLL F4*







*Suggested Algorithm:
F U' L' U R2 U' L U R' Lw' U' x'[11]*

*Case 2: CMLL F6*






*Suggested Algorithm:
R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R [11]*

*Case 3: Flipped Edge*






*Suggested Algorithm:
R U' M2 U2 M' U' R' [7]*


----------



## Vesper Sword (May 27, 2014)

Case 1:
alg: F U' L' U R2 U' L U R' Lw' U'
Time: 1.67

Case 2:
alg:R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R 
time: 2.09

Case 3:
alg: R U' M2 U2 M' U' R'
time: 0.80

Average time: 1.52


----------



## Shah (May 27, 2014)

Case 1:
*Alg*: F R' U' R F' R' U' F' R [9]
*Time*: 2.84

Case 2:
*Alg*:F2 L2 F' (U R U' R') F L2 F2 [10]
*Time*: 2.37

Case 3:
*Alg*: R U M U2 M2 U R' [7]
*time*: 0.99

Average time: 2.06s


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm gonna quit this competition. I don't feel like doing it anymore, especially with only two participants  This helped me get better at some of my worst cases, so mission accomplished. Good job guys, and congrats to Vesper Sword for dominating  Also, thanks Shah for participating every week.


----------

